
FAA temporarily halts flights to NY airports amid virus-related staffing issues - JacobHenner
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/all-flights-to-new-york-area-airports-halted/2337853/
======
WilTimSon
It's due to staffing issues but it would make sense to cut travel to the state
somewhat anyway, considering that it's the leader in infections among all the
states right now. California, I think, is second and it has nowhere near New
York's number, which is currently at around 8,500.

~~~
vonmoltke
NY is also the leader in testing, so that isn't surprising.

~~~
WilTimSon
That's part of it but it's also highly popular and densely populated, both
contributing factors.

------
calmworm
Why isn’t all domestic air travel on hold?

